# Generac Guardian Charging Problem



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Have a friend of mine who had a 16kw generac generator installed about 4 yrs ago, about every 9 months or so, he has a battery that completely blows up. So, I explain to him it's probably overcharging the battery, drying up all the electrolytes in battery, and essentially making a small hydrogen bomb, my question is have any of you guys had any issues like these with these generators?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You need to check the voltage across the terminals and see what the charging rate is...


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Also here's some pics of the generator, battery, and transfer panel. Checked voltage at the the charger and its 19vdc, which seemed high to me, what are your suggestions on the best way to remedy the problem, just replace the charger? Also, the 2nd pic is of the destroyed battery


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure if there is a battery charger you can change... try giving these guys a call... you need the serial number of the generator.. 

http://www.apelectric.com/Generac-Battery-Chargers-s/55.htm


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

B4T said:


> Not sure if there is a battery charger you can change... try giving these guys a call... you need the serial number of the generator..
> 
> http://www.apelectric.com/Generac-Battery-Chargers-s/55.htm


Thx, you can actually see the charger in the transfer panel pic, I'm I safe to assume the charger should put out no more than around 15vdc? For some reason I thought that was about the max they should ever put out


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait, why is there an auxillary battery charger in there?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Put a good quality charger in there.

http://smartercharger.com/battery-chargers/


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

3xdad said:


> Wait, why is there an auxillary battery charger in there?


Right, it should be in the generator enclosure, as part of the generator.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

backstay said:


> Right, it should be in the generator enclosure, as part of the generator.


Nope, looked at his manual and that's where it's supposed to be


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> Right, it should be in the generator enclosure, as part of the generator.


Not with Generac. Half the ATS controls are in the genset and other parts of the engine are in the ATS. When I see Generac my stomatch does a double take. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

12 volt battery?


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> 12 volt battery?


Yeap


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a Generac service manual... they used to send these out until some moron thought it was a better idea to make training mandatory and charge a fee to do it.. 

Lots of good info here.. http://www.generac.com/PublicPDFs/E3586.pdf


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Yeap


Sounds like an issue with the charger. Look at that. The 19 volts doesn't sound right.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Sounds like an issue with the charger. Look at that. The 19 volts doesn't sound right.


Yeah, that's what i was thinking, I thought the most they should put out at any time is around 15 volts, but I may be wrong


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Yeah, that's what i was thinking, I thought the most they should put out at any time is around 15 volts, but I may be wrong


The 19 volts IMO, is very high. The charger appears to be the problem.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I believe that there was a post here or on MH that talked about issues with the batteries and the chargers Generac used to use. They had batteries that would literally blow up. If I remember it has something to do with charging the battery as it loses liquid but the charger keeps charging and boom.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Goto an auto parts store and pick up a smart charger for around $80 and forget about this.


----------

